# Anyone tried laser hair removal for the back?



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Im sick of getting my back waxed and it bloody hurts. cant be bothered shaving so thinking of getting it lasered off. so anyone had it done and would you reccomend it??


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

Never had it done but i got the impression it was quite expensive for large areas. Otherwise wouldn't women just get their legs lasered?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

im intersted but it costs too much :\ hoping to get it on nhs


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

i had my back waxed yesterday,i don't find it to bad.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

You could pay the price of laser hair removal but varies from person to person whether it works or not. Sometimes you will end up getting patches of hair which looks stupid.

Read up on it, because I've heard it's very unreliable.


----------



## Finchy (Jun 14, 2009)

I had my back lasered. It takes about 6 treatments I think which are spaced several weeks apart. While you are undergoing laser hair removal you are not allowed to tan.

If you read up on it you will basically discover that it works best on thicker, darker hair. Fair hair will not be removed by laser hair removal.

I don't know if anyone ends up with skin as hairless as a baby's bottom, but my experience was that it removed all the thick, dark hair, taking me down to an "acceptable" level of body hair. What I mean by that is that you will have hair which is not really that visible.

I cannot say the results are perfect, but it does remove a LOT of hair if you have thick body hair.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I usually just get the wife to wizz over with clippers, takes 1 min and does the job for a week or so


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I got mine lasered as well. It's painless and makes a huge difference I feel completely freed from the ordeal of regular waxing or whatever. Expensive in the short term but best £1.5k I've spent

The old machines used to be painful and good on fair hair. The new ones are better on darker hair and skin..lady that did mine said she did a Indian doctor and it only took 2 goes!! Mine ( pale skin but dark hair) took 10.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Closest I've ever got to hair removal was in a dream I had the other night. It did make me wonder what my chest would look like naked  . I did not realize so many people removed hair.


----------



## Finchy (Jun 14, 2009)

In the health centre where I went to have mine done - it transpired that an old girlfriend was working there.

Oh well - it's not the worst thing I have been caught doing I guess.


----------

